# Questions abt a heart murmur



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

So I took my Hov to get fixed at the local spay/neuter clinic. They did a thorough exam and they found that he has a heart murmur. Its a level 2 out of 6. So they said they could still perform the surgery but they needed my consent because it was like entering unkown territory w/out a cardiovascular workup. I said NO to the surgery and we have an appt tomorrow to get his heart looked at by his primary vet. I'm so afraid they are going to want to put Hov on meds that are going to have all kinds of side affects. 
Does anyone know if there is anything nutritionally that I can give him for heart health?? Has anyone else gone thru this and how much is all of this going to run me?! I'm taking him to atleast get it looked at because I want to know the severity of it, but I'm worried as to what the vet is going to say.....

any advice?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Put the dog on Fish Oil (omega 3s), Vit A, Vit C, Vit E .. will all help with the heart. Its not going to take the Heart Murmur away but it will help the health of the heart. 

I also suggest being on the vits for at least 3 to 6 months before any surgery. I will also suggest to do the Pre Antisectic Profile to make sure the heart will be able to go under anesthesia. 

My last suggestion would be in those months save your funds and have your primary vet do the sterilization bc they are going to watch the care of your dog .. many spay/neuter clinics dont care.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would call your vet and talk to him he may want you to see a cardiac specialist. A regular vet would not be the way to go here IMO I would find a cardiac vet to do a work p so you do not waste money at your regular vet and he sends you to a specialist anyway. I just talked to a cardiac vet and here testing runs 200 for a full heart work up so I would call around and see who does this in your area.

most murmurs never cause issues if they are low grade like 1 to even 3, you do see serious issues with 4,5, and 6 and even death. Low grade murmurs normally do not need treatment but again talk with a cardiac vet and they can tell you what they recommend.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Mikado had a heart murmer. I had him to four different vets as each wanted me to do something different. One even said to put him down. I had him on co-q 10, evening primrose, flax seed oil plus another supplement I can remeber the name. I will call my holistic vet adn ask him. I was told that Mikado wouldn't live beyond three years of age with his heart condition and other problems. I had my boy for 6yrs. I was blessed everyday. 

Good luck with your boy. I would also limit his activity. I did with Mikado I wouldn't let him over do it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Mikado had a heart murmer. I had him to four different vets as each wanted me to do something different. One even said to put him down. I had him on co-q 10, evening primrose, flax seed oil plus another supplement I can remeber the name. I will call my holistic vet adn ask him. I was told that Mikado wouldn't live beyond three years of age with his heart condition and other problems. I had my boy for 6yrs. I was blessed everyday.
> 
> Good luck with your boy. I would also limit his activity. I did with Mikado I wouldn't let him over do it.


What grade was the heart murmer?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

His was a grade 3. Mikado also had epilepsy and food allergies, He had lymes and erhlocious. My boy had lots of problems but I do believe all of his holistic medicines gave him a better life. Kidney failure is what killed him.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a working dog with a grade three murmur and the vets never said anything about a shorter life or it being a major problem other than routine tests. I was just wondering the severity. thanks


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

So Hov had his appt today. They hooked him up to the ECG machine and they are calling me tomorrow with the results. I am so anxious to get them......
I have limited his activity, he's only allowed to go for about a 1 mile walk, otherwise he gets a little tired and I don't want to over exert him. I have started him on 2 omega 3 fish oils per day, 1 in the morning and 1 at night with his food.

My mikado..Thank for your response. I always like to hear what other people have done for their furry kids that are or were in the same situation as us. I'm sry about ur loss of mr. mikado. But I'm sure he lived a very happy life. That's all I want for my baby Hov. I really want to treat him nutritionally before I try anything else. There isn't a hollistic vet in my area that I know of, but I'm going to ask around and do some research and try to find one. Please let me know what your hollistic vet says?! I would really appreciate it!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I will call him and let you know what the one supplement was called. It was kind of costly but he did really well on it.

How is Hov pluse rate? I would check Mikado's three to four times a day. Sometimes I could hardly find it.


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

We got his results from the ECG and its worse than what they thought. Its a Grade 3 out of 6...
They want to start him on benazpril to help the muscles contract and it will help his heart from working so hard. I'm a little hesitant to start the meds. 
Also they want to do some bloodwork to check his red and white bloodcells, check for inemia, check his platelette count, liver values, & kidney values. The bloodwork is about $110 which isn't too bad. The specialist they want him to see to get and Echocardiogram is about $1000-1200...AH!

This is crazy. I can't believe my baby boy has such a murmur.... 
I am going to go on a wild goose hunt to find a hollistic vet!!

Does anyone have any thoughts or advice??


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Definately get the blood work done. It really helps you understand what areas you need to watch and what supplements to use.

Try to avoid stressing him that is hard on the heart. Keep activities to a minimum make sure he doesn't over heat either.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I know a dog with a heart murmur and the vet that noticed it said NOT to quit working her. Dogs with murmurs need to stay fit and healthy. This was a very low-grade heart murmur, BTW.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Jblondie813 said:


> We got his results from the ECG and its worse than what they thought. Its a Grade 3 out of 6...
> They want to start him on benazpril to help the muscles contract and it will help his heart from working so hard. I'm a little hesitant to start the meds.
> Also they want to do some bloodwork to check his red and white bloodcells, check for inemia, check his platelette count, liver values, & kidney values. The bloodwork is about $110 which isn't too bad. The specialist they want him to see to get and Echocardiogram is about $1000-1200...AH!
> 
> ...


Call around for better prices that sounds very unreasonable. They are going to do the same test on one of my dogs in a few weeks and the complete work up with echo is $200 (not including blood work). Also look for a Cardiac clinic like if they have one at a special time of the month they will offer bigger discounts. Good luck I hope you can find a decent priced vet.


----------

